# WHAT CAN I PAINT MY WIRE WHEELS WITH?



## Shorty23 (Sep 3, 2008)

WHAT CAN I PAINT MY WIRE WHEELS WITH???


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Paint?

:dunno:



:cheesy:


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

I JUZ USED A SPRAY CAN POWDER COATED U CAN BUY AT AUTOZONE OR PEPBOYS OR LIKE WALMART LIKE THAT METALLIC PAINT I HAVENT DONE I JUST DIDNT USE CLEAR SO IT START CHIPPIN A LIL ILL POST PICS IF I KNEW HOW TO DO IT LOL


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

sand them, then epoxy primer and paint like normal


whats the big deal :dunno:


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

nail polish :uh:


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Feb 7 2009, 02:42 PM~12935647
> *nail polish  :uh:
> *


lol nail polish just mite work


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Feb 7 2009, 01:42 PM~12935647
> *nail polish  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## THE MONTOYA'S C.C (Dec 25, 2008)

my dad and grandpa painted mine with a
metallic red spray can.
they came out pretty nice
heres a pic


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Feb 7 2009, 05:00 PM~12936425
> *lol nail polish just mite work
> *


X 2. it might take like 20 jars. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Glassed Out_@Feb 9 2009, 11:53 AM~12951804
> *X 2. it might take like 20 jars. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

use a gallon of jizz and a tooth brush


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 9 2009, 08:08 PM~12955753
> *use a gallon of jizz and a tooth brush
> *


 :0 with some ice pearl. cumz out nice :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Black Base and blue Flake


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Feb 11 2009, 01:52 PM~12972953
> *Black Base and blue Flake
> 
> 
> ...



And some taping. :cheesy:


----------



## chevyrider1993 (Jul 12, 2012)

THE MONTOYA'S C.C said:


> my dad and grandpa painted mine with a
> metallic red spray can.
> they came out pretty nice
> heres a pic


.... how did they paint the hub area? Cuz mine. flaked out and. It's all rusted


----------



## 68cut (Jun 11, 2003)

Engine paint always worked well for me.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

chevyrider1993 said:


> .... how did they paint the hub area? Cuz mine. flaked out and. It's all rusted



i usually degrease the shit out of the wheel... or just use a good chrome cleaner, then prep spray and spray... if its rusted you should sand it the best you can...


----------



## blue thunder (Nov 13, 2010)

I painted these, came out ok....


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt


----------



## bounce13 (Jan 2, 2006)

i just did mine. a good degreaser to clean them, i used purple power. got engine paint and primer from autozone the high heat ones they dont get messed up when driving from oil, grease and gas, here are some pics
View attachment 535948
View attachment 535949


----------



## verde (Mar 21, 2011)

blue thunder said:


> I painted these, came out ok....



damn bro u got hella patients cuz thats alota taping


----------



## david82 (Aug 6, 2012)

verde said:


> damn bro u got hella patients cuz thats alota taping


Hella clean!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Gonna ducttape my dishes and sand blast the spokes


----------



## SAIDOG (May 30, 2015)

Hey all , how do you paint your spokes and not the hub, man , i see people who have painted spokes but not the hub and cant work it out. Do they use a brush instead of spray can?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

SAIDOG said:


> Hey all , how do you paint your spokes and not the hub, man , i see people who have painted spokes but not the hub and cant work it out. Do they use a brush instead of spray can?


"One shot" with a brush, its pins tripping paint that lays out thick.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

for u guys still inquiring about these these is a whole topic about this in the tires n wheels section


----------

